# Replacing 4x4 porch anchors?



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

option B will lose structural integrity 

here is a suggestion to think about:
looks like your wood is still in good condition. maybe you can nail in temporary wood blocks on each side of the post so you have something to rest a small (car tire size) jack. then lift that corner 1/4". clear out the metal debris and install your new post base by JUST fitting in the gap between wood & concrete. i'm not sure how to connect the metal base to the cement (given the small working area), but you'll probably need to do this so that when someone hits the post while moving in new furniture it doesn't move.

Knucklez


----------



## Ardynas (May 30, 2009)

Thank you for the reply Knucklez.

I suppose I could unscrew the aluminum framing around each 4x4 to do that. Otherwise I'd probably bend the aluminum.

I live in Florida and am uneasy about loosing integrity (already gone actually). I'm looking for a pretty good fix as I wouldn't want my porch to blow away. :whistling2:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As you live in FL, the post base by Simpson needs to be approved by your State. Which it is, scroll to the bottom for the specific base:

http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/AB-ABA-ABE-ABU.asp

Notice just under the first pic, the installation requirements, the last one---- anchor bolt length. Click on that free site for the 5/8" anchor bolt length (6", 7", ?") for concrete slabs either cracked or not. 

The old base probably had a tube still in the slab, mention that if talking to real world person. Go from there........ Be safe, G


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

GBAR, are you suggesting that OP remove the wooden post (temporarily) entirely and jack hammer the cement a bit to create a hole so that new cement could be poured in that little area and a new metal post with required anchor depth be installed?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No. If the old bracket was a nail-down kind, just drill the new hole for the proper sized (5/8 x ?) anchor bolt (wedge anchor) to glue in the hole. No jack hammering, no new concrete. Same post, replaced on new ABU44Z with hot-dipped galvanized nails into old post, caulk nail/metal holes first. Be safe, G


----------



## Ardynas (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

This appears to be the most economical way to do this but I'm still concerned about the integrity in high winds.

I contacted an aluminum screen porch contractor to give me an estimate as well as a second opinion and evaluation. They have not visited yet but this is their initial response (no surprise). 



> We are going to give you a third option: we can come in and remove the old wooden columns and replace them with 3x3x.093 structural aluminum columns (white or bronze in color), then you will never have to replace them or paint them. We give free estimates. I can't tell from the picture whether or not your porch area is screened in. We can remove all and replace it.
> 
> This would be my choice. I would not take a chance in cutting off the bottoms and splicing a piece in there...you definitely will jeopardize the integrity of the support you need for the porch roof.


Not sure yet how strong these aluminum columns are...


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I would agree with there suggestion, it also is a good idea, but the replacement of the post base teco is also a good cheep fix. drill your 5/8" and epoxy your bolt in place. as mentioned before looks as tho the 4x4 is still in decent shape. tip bend one side of the post nail flange down before you install it and then trough bolt it to get it back in position. BOB


----------



## Ardynas (May 30, 2009)

Well the screen porch contractor came out and gave me an estimate. Replace 4x4's with aluminum beams and rescreen the whole porch... $2400. Think I will keep looking for a less expensive solution.


----------

